# Popup verzweiflung



## aleX Angel (11. September 2004)

Ich weiß das ich das eigentlich wissen müsste, und es gibt auch unzählige codes für das was ich brauche, aber irgendwie klappt's nie... ich scheine immer einen Fehler zu machen. Und zwar: will ich:

- ein Bild als Link benutzen,
- ,dass das Bild keinen Rahmen hat
- ,dass sich der Link in einem neuen Fenster öffnet
- ,dass das neue Fenster 800 x 600 px großist
- ,dass keine Statusleiste und Optionsfelder etc. vorhanden sind

Ich habe zu diesem Problem schon so viele Codes etc. gefunden aber irgendwie habe ich das alles nicht verbunden gekriegt. Könnte mir jemand helfen und evtl. wenns net zu viel mühe ist den Code schreiben?

vielen dank
aleX angel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

Schwupps:
	
	
	



```
<img name="ein_bild" src="sonstwas.jpg" width="120" height="32" alt="" onClick="window.open('popup.htm', 'mypop', 'WIDTH = 800 HEIGHT = 600')">
```
... aber _so_ kompliziert ist das dann auch wieder nicht, oder? 

Gruß


----------



## _voodoo (11. September 2004)

Und was ist mit "dass keine Statusleiste und Optionsfelder etc. vorhanden sind"?


Bild ohne Rahmen:

```
<img src="bild.jpg" border="0">
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

> Und was ist mit "dass keine Statusleiste und Optionsfelder etc. vorhanden sind"?


 Meine JS-Referenz sagt, dass sobald mindestens ein Attribut angegeben wurde (was ja durch dir Größenangabe der Fall ist), alle nichtangegebenen Attribute deaktiviert sind (Statusbar, Menübar etc.) - und das Popup wird bei mir auch ohne diese Leisten angezeigt - sowohl im IE als auch im Firebird/Firefox.  


Gruß

P.S.: Den Border hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen!


----------



## aleX Angel (11. September 2004)

*ehhr...*

wie füg ich dann da die url von der zielpage ein? 
ganz dumme frage, i know *heulz* ish seh schon überall nur noch html codes!


----------



## p-mania (11. September 2004)

*url...*

Steht doch oben in dem Beispiel von Datic:
onClick="window.open('popup.htm',
popup.htm wäre dein Ziel, kannst da halt deine Seite angeben.

p-mania


----------



## deusfalsus (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Datic _
> *Meine JS-Referenz sagt, dass sobald mindestens ein Attribut angegeben wurde (was ja durch dir Größenangabe der Fall ist), alle nichtangegebenen Attribute deaktiviert sind (Statusbar, Menübar etc.) - und das Popup wird bei mir auch ohne diese Leisten angezeigt - sowohl im IE als auch im Firebird/Firefox.
> *



Ich krieg seit neuestem aber trotzdem immer einen Statusbar angezeigt.
( http://www.honeytoast.net - das Fenster was nach Auswahl der Sprache aufgeht)
wie kann ich die statuszeile 100% unterdrücken?

Grüße


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. September 2004)

Hi,

bei mir geht da im Moment gar nichts auf - der Explorer meldet lediglich einen Fehler (Objekt erwartet in Zeile 1)...

Dein PopUp-Aufruf:
	
	
	



```
window.open('preload_d.html','honeytoast','width=1020,height=702,left=0,top=0,resizable=no,statusbar=no');
```
für sich gestellt öffnet bei mir in allen Browsern ein PopUp ohne Statusbar und Menüleiste. Das "statusbar=no" kannst Du übrigens weglassen (zumindest laut Referenz) - es genügt, das Attribut zu nennen bzw. nicht zu nennen.

Gruß

P.S.:





> [...] seit neuestem


 - klingt allerdings verdächtig. Hast Du vielleicht kürzlich das ServicePack 2 installiert o.ä.?


----------



## deusfalsus (17. September 2004)

ja, habe das besagte SP2 vor kurzem installiert.
ich vermutete bereits, dass es damit in zusammenhang stehen könnte.
was kann ich da tun?


----------

